# 10g Shrimp Tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

After quitting on my ahrimp tank before, here I am getting myself another tank for shrimps! Yaaay!!

Now that school is done ill be able to take care of them more 

Heres the specs: 
Standard 10g
2 screw in bulbs
Dark brown flourite
2 DW with java moss tied on em
Penguin bio-wheel 150
*more plants to come*
This tank will just be a low tech planted ahrimp tank so i think im good with the lights

This tanks is currently cycling and is foggy atm.. hope it finishes cycling ASAP!

Im using some of the cycled bio media from my establishes tank on this filter and hopefully that helps.

Any comments / suggestions are welcome and appreciated


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad to see you're back into shrimps!  nice driftwood there!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

GuppyLove said:


> Glad to see you're back into shrimps!  nice driftwood there!


Thanks guppy!!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

24 hrs running now its not cloudy anymore and i tested the ammonia - nitrite - nitrate

ammonia = 0ppm
nitrite = 0ppm
nitrate = 0ppm

maybe because im using test strips for nitrite and nitrate, maybe its not accurate...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hey when you come by this weekend for the plants, if you want to test your water I have a liquid test kit you can test the Nitrate and Nitrite with if you like... Just bring some of your tank water


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Bud, was there any source of ammonia to begin with? If not then there won't be any NO2 or NO3 showing, and of course ammonia.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

souldct said:


> Hey Bud, was there any source of ammonia to begin with? If not then there won't be any NO2 or NO3 showing, and of course ammonia.


Theres a pleco there somewhere lol. I plan to get two or three platy's to contribute to d cycling


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

welcome back bro


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> welcome back bro


Thanks Leon!!

After a a week or two now ill start to add yellow shrimps and try my luck on them


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

just an update on how the tank looks now 

mosses growing well on my low-tech shrimpy tank woot!

anyone can let me know what kind of algae are those black thingy thats on the DW, i have a lot of those on my main tank xD


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

its black beard algae.. your better off removing it manuall.. if u got lots,, get syringe with half excel and half water and spray it down.. 5 ml at a time. It will turn white in a day or so



brapbrapboom said:


> just an update on how the tank looks now
> 
> mosses growing well on my low-tech shrimpy tank woot!
> 
> anyone can let me know what kind of algae are those black thingy thats on the DW, i have a lot of those on my main tank xD


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

dont worry bro. your shrimps will eat it


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> dont worry bro. your shrimps will eat it


not BBA camboy. only amanos eat BBA


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> its black beard algae.. your better off removing it manuall.. if u got lots,, get syringe with half excel and half water and spray it down.. 5 ml at a time. It will turn white in a day or so


Will it do any harm at all? I dont mind it having there lol. It began when i started dosing co2 and aqueon micro/macro on my other tank


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> not BBA camboy. only amanos eat BBA


I should have those shrimps then!!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

*RCS snacking on eggs?*

today i found an RCS doing something with the eggs, it looks like she's snacking on them or just organizing them.. sorry for the low quality vid, this was taken on my phone XD..

anyway, here it is.. 
RCS with eggs on substrate


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

no harm man. just remove it by hand/tweezer. amano might eat it as leon described. But just remove that by hand, its not much.



brapbrapboom said:


> Will it do any harm at all? I dont mind it having there lol. It began when i started dosing co2 and aqueon micro/macro on my other tank


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> its black beard algae.. your better off removing it manuall.. if u got lots,, get syringe with half excel and half water and spray it down.. 5 ml at a time. It will turn white in a day or so


The hydrogen peroxide method works as well. Well it worked well for me that is. Don't go more then 2cc's from what I've read online on various forums plantedtank/etc. A slow discharge of the peroxide from a cheap eye dropper right on the BBA will cause the BBA to bubble and die. In about a hour or two it will go totally white. My amano and RCS both nom nom'ed on it afterwards.

From my readings it is advised to keep the tank light on and up the air stone buble output as light helps break down the peroxide faster from what I have read. I did 3-4cc's in my battle followed by a 20-30% water change but some people that do it don't do any water changes. Anything else I just slowly substituded with a few days of 2-3x Excel dose then slowly reduce afterwards to 1/2 cap dose. My tank is a 10gal w/ 5 x z.danios, otocat, ~6 RCS w/a couple babies, 5 amano shrimps, and a few ramhorn snails.


----------

